# Auderville-Laye Gun Battery, Normandy,France



## karltrowitz (Jun 19, 2011)

The Auderville-Laye Battery consisted of two 20.3cm K(E) C/34 rail guns sited in two large open emplacements north west of Cherbourg as part of the German Atlantikwall. Built around the emplacements were various bunkers and small emplacements for Flak guns. It was crewed by men of Eisenbahn Battery 685 of the German army. It was captured by the Americans in late June 1944.

I took these pics last summer on my annual visit to Normandy.

Looking across the northern gun emplacement with the doorway to an ammunition magazine on the left. Just visible in the centre distance is an H134 ammunition magazine.






A closer view of the magazine. Note the unusual camouflage scheme.





A length of railway track joined the two gun emplacements with an H502 personnel shelter used as a first aid post between them. this is the front of the H502.





A view inside the (very clean) H502. To the left is the armoured embrasure defending the entrance.





The location of the H502's anti-gas filter system. You can still see the holder for the spare filters at the bottom





The view a German defender covering the bunker's entrance would have had





The emergency exit (Notausgang). Usually the shaft up the side of the bunker was filled with small pebbles held in place by a brick wall. This ensured the enemy couln't get into the bunker by this route, but those inside could get out by breaking through the wall and letting the pebbles spill inside thus clearing the shaft.





Remains of original paint near the entrance





The southern emplacement with another ammo magazine





One of the 20.3cm guns is pushed into position in early 1944





The same view today


----------



## MMckay395 (Jun 19, 2011)

Smashing photos. I plan on doing some battlefield touring myself over the summer. 


mark


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 20, 2011)

Them shots inside look amazing, And it seems in really go condition aswell 
nice


----------



## night crawler (Jun 20, 2011)

Great little report a superb place to nose around.


----------



## karltrowitz (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a nice quiet area too. There's another gun battery nearby called the Auderville-La Roche Battery as well as an underground ammo storage complex for the rail gun battery. It's a very cool area to visit with quite a lot to see.


----------

